# only poops on bushes?



## ericrcan (Oct 1, 2012)

I just got a beautiful 1 year old APBT and he will only poop on bushes.... Not like go into bushes to poop, but literally turn around and only poop directly on them. Living in the desert, I don't have many bushes. Is there anything I can do? I have to take him out over and over and he will not go unless I find a Bush for him. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Some dogs Have weird little quirks like that lol.. All I know is maybe keep him away from them.. Hell have to eventually use the bathroom


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

HA! My male does that too. Not only with bushes, but he has to poop UP something... Big rocks, bushes, etc. I just think it's hilarious and convenient cause he always goes off the trails to poop. 

Pretty sure that if your dog had to poop bad enough, he'll poop anywhere. Just don't let him dictate where it is if there are no bushes around.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah my boy is the same way he needs to poop on stuff and at the edge. He doesn't like random middle of the yard poops lol. He will also poop on grass or sticks or anything sticking up. I agree with the others. Find a spot that's his poop spot and always go there so he knows what's expected.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

ericrcan said:


> I just got a beautiful 1 year old APBT and he will only poop on bushes.... Not like go into bushes to poop, but literally turn around and only poop directly on them. Living in the desert, I don't have many bushes. Is there anything I can do? I have to take him out over and over and he will not go unless I find a Bush for him. Any help would be great. Thanks!


I've noticed many male dogs like to do this. I think it could be a couple of things: one is that they want to "mark" like they do when they urinate and that involves getting it up and on something!

I also think they also use if to stimulate the anal area? -- makes it easier to go or something?

I am fortunate that i have quite a few clumps of tall grass in my yard that I leave just for them to do their business on.

Maybe you could buy a couple of taller, hardy, cheap plants you could keep in containers? Tall grasses work well...keep them washed off....

I'm sure the dog would appreciate it.


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

My dog poops on bushes.grass, and he pees on pavement sometimes lol


----------

